# Unerklärliche Abstürze - wie System-Vorgänge aufzeichnen?



## Eagle3386 (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun alles versucht habe, was mir einfiel, wende ich mich hoffnungsvoll an euch.
Bereits seit Windows Vista und auch nun weiterhin unter Windows 7 treibt irgendeine meiner Anwendungen, Treiber oder ggf. auch Hardware-Komponenten seine "Spielchen" mit mir: quasi zufällig, aber immer zu den Zeiten, wo ich für einige Tage nicht daheim bin, stürzt mein Rechner ab.

Manchmal mit Bluescreen, manchmal ohne - stets jedoch _ohne_ Angabe der fehlerhaften Datei oder bspw. "IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL".
Die Windows Ereignisanzeige listet nichts, der letzte Eintrag aus jeweils Anwendung/System/Sicherheit datiert meistens eine Stunde oder mehr zuvor und ist immer nur vom Typ "Information" sowie nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem Absturz stehend.

Zu viel Hitze im Gehäuse kann es auch nicht sein - ich lasse inzwischen schon die Rechner-Seitentür vollständig geöffnet und im Zimmer herrscht normale Raumtemperatur um die 20/21 Grad..

Ein Logging per Process Monitor brachte leider nichts: zwar existieren Log-Einträge bis offenbar kurz vor dem Absturz, doch diese Log-Dateien können nicht geöffnet werden. Nur sofern die Anwendung nicht abstürzte, ist laut SysInternals ein Öffnen möglich.

Kennt jemand ein freies Programm, wo ich angeben kann, dass alles an Datei-/Speicher-Zugriffen mitgeschrieben werden soll (evtl. mit Ausschluss-Filter für Anwendung X, Y und Z, weil die definitiv unkritisch sind)?
Ich fand leider nichts, was päße.. 

Danke im Voraus,
 Martin


----------



## BWK_Kampfsau (7. März 2010)

Also,

solch Programme kosten normalerweiße viel Geld !!

wenn du ein kostenloses Programm findest würd ich erstmal im Internet gründlich rechachiren ob das Programm keine Vieren enthält (   ) 
Ich würd vieleicht mal ein Fachmann drann lassen 


nurmal so ganznebenbei, wenn du was findest wird der dir warscheinlich nur aufzeichnen was DU am Pc machst 



Mfg Nico


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

BWK_Kampfsau hat gesagt.:


> Also,
> 
> solch Programme kosten normalerweiße viel Geld !!


Ganz toll.. 



BWK_Kampfsau hat gesagt.:


> wenn du ein kostenloses Programm findest würd ich erstmal im Internet gründlich rechachiren ob das Programm keine Vieren enthält (   )
> Ich würd vieleicht mal ein Fachmann drann lassen


Naja, ich würde jetzt schon behaupten, von der Materie "Computer" ein fortgeschrittenes Wissen zu besitzen - aber ohne Fehlermeldung wird's halt schwierig, nachzuschauen.. 



BWK_Kampfsau hat gesagt.:


> nurmal so ganznebenbei, wenn du was findest wird der dir warscheinlich nur aufzeichnen was DU am Pc machst


Das würde ja schon helfen! Ich möchte rausfinden, welche Datei den Fehler verursacht - um dann gezielt den Hersteller drauf hinzuweisen oder aber ggf. das Programm zu deinstallieren und mir 'ne Alternative zu suchen.. 



BWK_Kampfsau hat gesagt.:


> Mfg Nico


Beste Grüße,
 Martin


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. März 2010)

Eagle3386 hat gesagt.:


> ...Bereits seit Windows Vista und auch nun weiterhin unter Windows 7 treibt irgendeine meiner Anwendungen, Treiber oder ggf. auch Hardware-Komponenten seine "Spielchen" mit mir...



Hast du von Vista auf Windows 7 eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt oder ein Upgrade gemacht?
Solltest du eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt haben, würde ich eher die Hardware vermuten.
Hast du mal deinen Arbeitsspeicher und deine Festplatte auf Fehler geprüft?


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du von Vista auf Windows 7 eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt oder ein Upgrade gemacht?


Neuinstallation, da ich beim Umsteigen auch gleich ein RAID 0 schuf.



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Solltest du eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt haben, würde ich eher die Hardware vermuten.


Okay..



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du mal deinen Arbeitsspeicher und deine Festplatte auf Fehler geprüft?


Ja - der Speicher lief tadellos bei Memtest86 und auch der Routine von Windows 7 durch.. Das RAID durchlief Tests per CHKDSK /R in der Wiederherstellen-Konsole..


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. März 2010)

Mhh.... so spontan fällt mir gerade auch nichts ein woran es sonst noch liegen könnte.

Setzt du irgendeine exotische Hard oder Software ein?


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Mhh.... so spontan fällt mir gerade auch nichts ein woran es sonst noch liegen könnte.


Schade! 



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Setzt du irgendeine exotische Hard oder Software ein?


Nicht, das ich wüsste: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4x 1 GB OCZ DDR2-RAM, Gainward Radeon 4870 Golden Sample, AuzenTech X-FI Forte mit Creative Support-Pack, 3x Samsung HD501LJ (2x RAID 0, 1x separat), Samsung SH B-083L, Toshiba SD-M1712 - und das alles mit 'nem Gigabyte MA790FX-DS5 und neuestem BIOS verbunden..


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. März 2010)

Eagle3386 hat gesagt.:


> Nicht, das ich wüsste: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4x 1 GB OCZ DDR2-RAM, Gainward Radeon 4870 Golden Sample, AuzenTech X-FI Forte mit Creative Support-Pack, 3x Samsung HD501LJ (2x RAID 0, 1x separat), Samsung SH B-083L, Toshiba SD-M1712 - und das alles mit 'nem Gigabyte MA790FX-DS5 und neuestem BIOS verbunden..



Klingt soweit erstmal nicht sehr exotisch 
Wie sieht es bei der Software aus?


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Klingt soweit erstmal nicht sehr exotisch
> Wie sieht es bei der Software aus?


Windows 7 Ultimate x64, Office 2007 Home And Student, Miranda IM, Kaspersky Internet Security (nur Anti-Virus- und Firewall-Komponente in Betrieb), PeerBlock, AIMP, Foobar, Firefox Nightly, WhatPulse, AuzenTech/Creative Volume-Mixer, ATI Catalyst Control Center, Logitech G15-Kram (das, was Logitech mitliefert; nix "Fremdes"), Notepad++, Paint.NET und FileZilla (Client und Server) sind so in üblicher Verwendung..


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. März 2010)

Kenn ich jetz nicht alle, aber habe auch gerade keien Lust alles zu googlen 
Tritt der Absturz in irgendeinerweise in Zusammenhang mit einem der Programme auf?

Hast du evtl. weitere Software die du nur selten nutzt? Evtl. ist diese dann für die Abstürze verantwortlich.


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Kenn ich jetz nicht alle, aber habe auch gerade keien Lust alles zu googlen
> Tritt der Absturz in irgendeinerweise in Zusammenhang mit einem der Programme auf?
> 
> Hast du evtl. weitere Software die du nur selten nutzt? Evtl. ist diese dann für die Abstürze verantwortlich.


Kein Problem.. 

Die Abstürze treten während längerer Abwesenheit auf, d.h. bspw. Paint.NET oder auch Firefox laufen zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht - genau deshalb finde ich ja nirgends die Ursache!


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. März 2010)

Können eventuell Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Spannung verantwortlich sein?
Was machst du wenn du vom Pc weggehst?
Welche weiteren geräte hängen noch an dieser Steckdose?
Wieviel Mehrfachstecker hängen zwischen dem Pc und der eigentlichen Steckdose?


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Können eventuell Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Spannung verantwortlich sein?


Als Netzteil werkelt ein Silverstone Decathlon DA700 mit 700 Watt - das bekam damals besonders gute Bewertungen für seine stabilen Spannungs- bzw. Stromstärke-Werte..



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Was machst du wenn du vom Pc weggehst?


Monitor ausschalten, davor Stummschalten via G15-Taste für die Lautstärke-Regelung - Letzteres dürfte wohl keine Schuld dran haben, Ersteres kann's eigentlich auch nicht sein.. Denn schalte ich den Monitor nach einigen Minuten nochmal ein, geht alles.. Er vergisst maximal die Auflösung, aber das liegt an der Grafikkarte..



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Welche weiteren geräte hängen noch an dieser Steckdose?


Ja: mein Teufel-System (klinkt sich nach 20 Minuten ohne Eingangssignal aus; Abstürze passieren aber erst viel später, meistens 1-3 Tage danach), Monitor und meine externe Festplatte bzw. deren Netzteil - die war aber bspw. beim letzten Absturz vorige Woche gar nicht am Netz..



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Wieviel Mehrfachstecker hängen zwischen dem Pc und der eigentlichen Steckdose?


Null. Die 12-fach-Leiste steckt direkt in der Steckdose und in der Leiste der Rechner nebst oben genanntem Equipment..


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. März 2010)

Dann fällt mir jetz grad wirklich nix mehr ein... evlt. wenn ich nochmal ne Nacht drüber geschlafen hab.
Falls dem so ist, melde ich mich nochmal.
Evlt. hat ja wer anders noch ein bessere Idee.
Aber das hört sich bisher erstmal alles i.O. an.


----------



## Rugosh (8. März 2010)

Hi,

ich vor kurzem auch das Problem das Windows 7 sich regelmäßig verabschiedet hat. Dies lies sich nach längerem Testen aber einfach regeln und zwar habe ich die Energieverwaltung von Windows so eingestellt das Sie weder den Bildschirm verdunkelt noch in sonst einer Art auf die Idee kommt Strom zu sparen. Seitdem ich das jetzt so habe (einige Wochen) läuft Windows stabil und ohne abstürze.
Ich hoffe du kannst mit dem Tipp was anfangen.

Mfg Rugosh


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2010)

Melde mich auch mal dazu.

Hmm, die Meldung "IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL". hätte ja eigentlich eher mit ner Hardwarezuweisung zu tun, als mit Software. IRQs werden ja meistens an Geräte verteilt. Da sich Dein Teufelsystem von selbst ausloggt, könnte es bei einem Signaleingang zu einer IRQ zuweisung fehlschlagen. ( Früher hiess das Ring oder Wake on Lan ) Schau mal im Bios nach, ob da so ne Einstellung zu finden wäre, die mit dem Internet was zu tun hat.
Meine logische Überlegung dazu; Das System arbeitet normal. Beim ausschalten dess Teufelsystems wird die zugewiesene IRQ frei. Das System vergibt die IRQs neu. Bei einem Signaleingang dess Teufelssystems kann dann keine neue IRQ zugewiesenwerden, oder kommt zu einem Konflikt mit ner anderen IRQ auf dem selben Kanal.
Ich kann auch falsch liegen, aber ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

Bzgl. IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL: das war ein Beispiel, was _nicht_ kommt, d.h. eben solch eine BSOD-Meldung fehlt mir.. 
Bzgl. Teufel-System: das steckt in der AuzenTech-Karte via Klinke-zu-Cinch-Adaptern drin - mir wäre neu, dass eine solche Verbindung IRQs freigibt/neu anfordert.

Die Energie-Verwaltung und nochmal 'nen Langzeit-Test mit MemTest86 und ChkDsk /R wird's hoffentlich bis morgen richten..


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2010)

Sorry, dann hab ich was falsch verstanden. 

Die Windows Ereignisanzeige listet nichts auf, wie siehts aber mit dem Systemprotokoll aus?


----------



## Eagle3386 (8. März 2010)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, dann hab ich was falsch verstanden.


Kein Problem, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Die Windows Ereignisanzeige listet nichts auf, wie siehts aber mit dem Systemprotokoll aus?


Öhm, jetzt steh ich auf'm Schlauch: was ist das Systemprotokoll? Ich dachte, die Ereignisanzeige sei das Protokoll?!


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2010)

Nicht nur  Es gibt auch noch ein Systemprotokoll. Jedenfalls gabs das unter XP und Vista. Wie das unter Win7 aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dies noch nicht habe. Schau halt mal nach. Sollte am gleichen Ort zu finden sein, wie das Ereignisprotokoll.


----------



## Rugosh (8. März 2010)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Nicht nur  Es gibt auch noch ein Systemprotokoll. Jedenfalls gabs das unter XP und Vista. Wie das unter Win7 aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dies noch nicht habe. Schau halt mal nach. Sollte am gleichen Ort zu finden sein, wie das Ereignisprotokoll.


Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe ist das in Windows 7 alles in die Ereignisanzeige mit ihren Untermenüs rein gewandert.


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2010)

Dann kann ich nicht mehr weiters helfen. Da müssen dann die Win7 Kenner ran.
In Google weden zwar beide Protokolle für Win7 aufgelistet, obs aber das gleiche ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ronaldh (10. März 2010)

Um die Vorgänge auf Deinem PC zu verfolgen, schau Dir mal die Sysinternals-Programme an. Der Processmonitor sollte da sicherlich helfen. Das sind klasse Tools, die übrigens nichts kosten. Da das Problem erst nach mehreren Tagen auftritt, würdest Du natürlich gigantische Protokolle erzeugen.

Ansonsten solltest Du mal suchen, ob es für Deine Hardware (Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Laufwerke usw.) neuere BIOS-Versionen und/oder neuere Treiber gibt. Die wirken manchmal Wunder!


----------



## Eagle3386 (10. März 2010)

Offenbar hast du die bisherige Diskussion nicht verfolgt bzw. meinen Eröffnungsbeitrag falsch verstanden:

- ProcessMonitor lief bereits - nur schließt der die Log-Dateien erst korrekt, wenn er beendet wird, ergo: die 44 GB an Logs waren völlig unbrauchbar; selbst mit Notepad++ und stundenlangem Laden der letzten Protokolldatei (ca. 150 MB groß) konnte man nichts außer "NUL" in der Datei lesen.

- sämtliche Treiber innerhalb meines Systems und auch das BIOS befinden sich auf dem neuesten Stand, der durch umfangreiche Recherchen zu finden war; bin durchaus firm in Sachen System-Administration..


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. März 2010)

Tritt das Problem regelmäßig auf?
Also....stürzt der pc auf alle fälle innerhalb einiger Tage ab oder läuft er auch manchmal 2 wochen am Stück durch?

Sonst schieb doch einfach mal ne LiveCD (Ubuntu, Fedora...what ever) rein und lass den Rechner damit ein paar Tage laufen.
Wenn das Problemlos klappt liegt es schonmal nicht an der Hardware.


----------



## Eagle3386 (10. März 2010)

Soweit ich mich entsinne, läuft es nie länger als zwei Wochen am Stück - ich starte nur einmal alle 7-14 Tage neu, daher komme ich dem quasi meistens zu vor..

In letzter Zeit scheint sich dieses Problem aber zu häufen, darum eröffnete ich auch dieses Thema..

Heute Abend ist Memtest86 dran und ChkDsk / R dran, weil gestern Abend kam ich leider nicht mehr dazu..


----------



## Eagle3386 (11. März 2010)

Ergebnis meines RAM-Tests: im normalen Test läuft das "Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool" mehrfach problemlos durch..
Bei Umschaltung in den Extended-Modus mit der Default-Einstellung beim Cache lief die Sache einmal bis 20 und einmal bis 21%..

Danach reagiert die Anwendung zwar noch auf F1 zur Einstellung, aber auch nach einer Stunde des Wartens ging's nicht weiter..


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. März 2010)

Wenn du mehrere Riegel hast, test sie mal einzelnt.


----------



## Eagle3386 (17. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat etwas gedauert, aber endlich gibt's - vermute ich zumindest - 'nen brauchbaren Ansatz: die Hardware, d.h. Mainboard oder Arbeitsspeicher.
Warum? - Auf den Fotos im Anhang seht ihr meinen Desktop.. Kein BSOD und in dem zweiten (Detail-) Foto erkennt man auch, dass sowohl Speicher- wie auch Netzwerk-Auslastung nicht dramatisch hoch sind (1,6 GB von 4 GB Real-Speicher: die letzte Spitze im Daten-Transfer liegt einige Sekunden zurück und war vermutlich entweder von Miranda IM (Verbindung aufrecht erhalten, Nachricht erhalten, etc.) oder von FAH (neue WU erhalten/fertige gesendet, etc.)..

Es dürfte also an einer der beiden Komponenten (oder beiden zusammen) liegen, oder?
Gab vor einigen Monaten mal die Situation das urplötzlich ein Riegel fehlerhaft sein sollte, nach Tausch der Bank ging's und beim Rücktausch dann auf einmal auch wieder..

Speicher-Test pro Riegel konnte ich noch nicht fahren, da nicht daheim gewesen..


----------

